# Mách mẹ mẹo hay giúp trẻ hết biếng ăn, tăng cân đều đặn



## Vũ Thu Hằng (5/9/18)

*Biếng ăn là một vấn đề phổ biến ở trẻ nhỏ. Tuy nhiên, bạn có thể khắc phục tình trạng biếng ăn cho con bằng những phương pháp khoa học dưới đây.*

Khi thấy con biếng ăn, không ít các bậc phụ huynh đã tìm đủ mọi cách để kích thích khả năng ăn uống bằng các phương pháp ăn uống thụ động như xem tivi, máy tính bảng, điện thoại thông minh...Tuy nhiên, những việc làm này đã trực tiếp gây hại cho sức khỏe con trẻ. Do đó, cha mẹ cần có những phương pháp chủ động tích cực để giúp trẻ hết biếng ăn, phát triển toàn diện.

*Nguyên nhân trẻ biếng ăn*

*1. Trẻ gặp các vấn đề về tiêu hóa*
Khi trẻ gặp các vấn đề về tiêu hóa sẽ khiến con bị buồn nôn, đau bụng, táo bón, tiêu chảy; từ đó dẫn đến tình trạng biếng ăn, cơ thể gầy yếu, đồng thời, ảnh hưởng trực tiếp đến sức khỏe của trẻ.

*2. Do bệnh lý*
Một số bệnh lý ảnh hưởng trực tiếp đến hoạt động ăn uống của trẻ như viêm tuyến nước bọt, nấm lưỡi, nhiệt miệng, viêm amidan... Khi nhiễm bệnh, virus hay vi khuẩn sẽ xâm nhập vào cơ thể trẻ gây viêm nhiễm, ho, sốt, mệt mỏi, trẻ ăn vào sẽ cảm thấy đau, rát nên rất sợ ăn uống.

*3. Do áp lực tâm lý*

*

*
_Yếu tố tâm lý là một trong những nguyên nhân khiến trẻ biếng ăn. Ảnh minh họa: Internet._​
Việc cha mẹ luôn thúc ép con phải ăn, thậm chí quát mắng hay dùng đòn roi vô hình trung đã tạo nên áp lực tâm lý cho con trẻ. Từ đó, trẻ sẽ cảm thấy sợ những bữa ăn và luôn muốn trốn tránh chúng.

*4. Thiếu hụt chất dinh dưỡng*
Khi không được bổ sung đầy đủ các chất dinh dưỡng cần thiết trong bữa ăn hàng ngày, cơ thể trẻ sẽ bị thiếu hụt chất dinh dưỡng; tác động trực tiếp đến quá trình chuyển hóa, gây mất cảm giác ngon miệng ở trẻ, dẫn đến tình trạng biếng ăn.

*Trẻ biếng ăn phải làm sao?*
Trẻ biếng ăn sẽ gây mất cân đối các vi chất dinh dưỡng cần thiết cho sự phát triển của trẻ. Việc thiếu chất dinh dưỡng kéo dài có thể làm trẻ chậm phát triển, hệ miễn dịch suy yếu, dễ nhiễm cảm lạnh, các bệnh về hô hấp, da thô ráp…

Ngoài ra, những trẻ biếng ăn sẽ lười vận động do cơ thể mệt mỏi, thiếu năng lượng. Điều này lâu dần sẽ dẫn đến sự chậm chạp và trẻ sẽ tự cô lập mình với những người xung quanh, thậm chí dẫn đến hiện tượng trầm cảm, tự kỷ.

Do đó, bạn nên có những biện pháp giúp trẻ thoải mái hơn khi ăn, để mỗi bữa ăn không còn là nỗi ám ảnh với con. Dưới đây là một vài gợi ý giúp trẻ khắc phục tình trạng biếng ăn.

*Không nên để trẻ vừa ăn vừa xem ti vi*


*

*
​Việc để trẻ vừa ăn vừa các thiết bị điện tử như tivi, máy tính bảng, điện thoại thông minh sẽ làm cho trẻ không tập trung nhai kỹ thức ăn, khiến dạ dày phải hoạt động nhiều hơn, gây ra các bệnh lý liên quan đến dạ dày, tiêu hóa. 

Do đó, thay vì cho con xem tivi, cha mẹ có thể vừa trò chuyện với con, kể chuyện cho con nghe vừa khuyến khích con ăn nhiều hơn.

*Đa dạng thực đơn cho con*
Việc ăn mãi một số thực phẩm nhất định sẽ làm bé cảm thấy ngán ngẩm khi ăn. Cha mẹ có thể thử cho trẻ ăn nhiều thực phẩm với những cách khác nhau và quan sát phản ứng của con để tìm ra khẩu vị yêu thích riêng của trẻ.

Việc liên tục thay đổi món ăn sẽ làm trẻ cảm thấy thích thú, dễ dàng đón nhận bữa ăn vừa có thể bổ sung đầy đủ chất dinh dưỡng cho bé. Bên cạnh đó, bạn có thể trang trí các món ăn của trẻ thành những hình thù ngộ nghĩnh, màu sắc sinh động để tăng sự thích thú trong ăn uống cho con.

*

*
_Món ăn trang trí ngộ nghĩnh sẽ kích thích khả năng ăn uống cho trẻ. Ảnh minh họa: Internet._
​*Tăng cường bổ sung các chất kẽm, selen, lysine*
Kẽm, selen, lysine đều là những chất dinh dưỡng có tác động tích cực đến sự chuyển hóa tế bào vị giác của con, tăng cảm giác ngon miệng, kích thích bé ăn nhiều hơn.

Với trẻ bắt đầu tập ăn dặm, cha mẹ có thể tạo sự hứng thú, niềm vui ăn uống cho trẻ bằng cách cho con ăn bằng tay. Tuy nhiên, chú ý giữ gìn vệ sinh sạch sẽ cho con, nhất là bàn tay trước và sau khi ăn.

Khi trẻ lớn hơn, bạn có thể cho con tham gia trực tiếp vào quá trình chế biến đồ ăn, từ đó sẽ giúp con vui hơn khi được ăn “thành quả” của mình. Đồng thời hạn chế cho bé ăn vặt hoặc uống nước ngọt, nước có ga trước bữa ăn.

Nếu trẻ biếng ăn xuất phát từ nguyên nhân bệnh lý, cha mẹ nên cho trẻ đi khám bác sĩ chuyên khoa để có phương pháp điều trị kịp thời. Bên cạnh đó, bạn có thể cho trẻ bổ sung thêm men vi sinh để tăng lợi khuẩn, lập lại sự cân bằng vi khuẩn đường ruột.
​_Nguồn: Phunusuckhoe_​


----------



## tamngo (14/7/19)

Nếu bé biếng ăn quá mẹ nên đổi nhiều món cho bé hoặc chia nhỏ các bữa trong ngày. Mách mẹ một loại đồ ăn dặm bé thích lắm đó là cháo yến mạch đó mẹ. Mẹ tham khảo thử nhé.


----------



## thaixuan (14/7/19)

tamngo nói:


> Nếu bé biếng ăn quá mẹ nên đổi nhiều món cho bé hoặc chia nhỏ các bữa trong ngày. Mách mẹ một loại đồ ăn dặm bé thích lắm đó là cháo yến mạch đó mẹ. Mẹ tham khảo thử nhé.


Cho mình hỏi chỗ mua hạt yến mạch với, mình thấy ở siêu thị nhiều loại quá, không biết loại nào tốt cả? Xin cảm ơn.


----------



## thaixuan (14/7/19)

thaixuan nói:


> Cho mình hỏi chỗ mua hạt yến mạch với, mình thấy ở siêu thị nhiều loại quá, không biết loại nào tốt cả? Xin cảm ơn.


Ah bạn có thể ghé cửa hàng NTMart để mua nhé, bên đó hay bán các loại yến mạch hữu cơ lắm, tốt cho sức khỏe của bé lắm í.


----------

